

Show HN: Interactive Tech Jobs Map - Mizza
http://gun.io/map/

======
OnlyInAmerica
You could also make this data available as a Public Google Map. That would
allow Google Maps users to overlay your data as they make travel plans. This
will also work in Google Maps for Android!

------
andyleclair
Very cool, thanks!

~~~
Mizza
Thanks!

It's kind of sparse right now, but all new jobs listed will be geotagged, so
it'll get better over time.

It's crazy how concentrated the jobs in SF/NY are though. I'm not sure how
much of that is a function of the demographic of Gun.io rather than the actual
situation.

